# sublingual test tabs?



## modestmuscle (May 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how to make sublingual tabs or a sublingual test solution/suspension?  I know IP used to have sublingual test prop tabs and was wondering how to make some if one were so inclined.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 19, 2013)

Androxine is an oral test and does little unless dose is thru the roof. Better off making a transdermal test with test base if u can't stick a pin . Get some dbol tabs and stick a few under your tounge ..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 19, 2013)

I have never used oral test, but heard it is pretty harsh on the liver.  Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## GottaGain (Mar 21, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I have never used oral test, but heard it is pretty harsh on the liver.  Anyone know if that's true?



Maybe you're thinking of methyltestosterone? Sublingual test would use test base I imagine which wouldn't be a problem. Some docs prescribe a testosterone troche for trt. It would be interesting to see a sublingual test base recipe.


----------

